# bench designs for lathe bench



## lugo35 (2 Jul 2011)

hi all, as tittle says im looking for some design ideas for building a bench for my lathe, dare i say its a poolewood .
got some 4x3 timber lying about, bit rough but would be ok. 
its on metal bench which im need for mounting metal working vice on . would like somthing compact depth wise?

andy


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Jul 2011)

If you can get hold of the book"Woodturning:A Foundation Course" by Keith Rowley, he discusses and illustrates a design for a sturdy, easily constructed lathe bench. I`m sure your 4x3`s would be just the job for his design.
Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## boysie39 (2 Jul 2011)

If you look under members lathes someone on there that has a Hegner lathe and built a bench for it ,offers either help or plans for same 
REgards Boysie


----------



## lugo35 (3 Jul 2011)

thanx guys friend may have that book,


----------



## nev (3 Jul 2011)

lugo35":1ml27gea said:


> thanx guys friend may have that book,


search for it on amazon, you can 'preview' it and flip through the pages, but i'd recommend buying it anyway, for use noobies its a great reference book and a tool i use quite often


----------



## Deejay (3 Jul 2011)

Andy

This thread might be useful ...

stand-for-lathe-t37538.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## brihol (3 Jul 2011)

I used this "Fine Woodworking" design to build a sturdy bench which I'm sure you could modify to your needs.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/189 ... ne-is-easy

Brian


----------



## lugo35 (3 Jul 2011)

thanks for your help will look at amazon wen get 2 mins


----------

